# Ayuda para adaptar entrada de microfono a parlantes



## Manuel_F (Jul 30, 2006)

hola a todos, mi duda es esta: tengo un parlante y qiero agregarle una entrada para microfono, lo que qiero conseguir con esto es poder escuchar la musica y lo que hablo por el microfono al mismo tiempo, espero su ayuda y gracias  antemano.


----------



## Power (Jul 30, 2006)

hola como estas? tendrias que especificar n poco mas el problema (tenes un amplificador o un equipo de musica,etc conectado al parlante) pero en principio tendrias que usar un mezclador es decir un circuito electronico que sume ambas tensiones si es asi yo te puedo pasar los planos chau


----------



## Manuel_F (Jul 30, 2006)

lo que sucede es que me implemente un parlante, el parlante es independiente por lo cual lo uso para escuchar la musica de mi PC o con el DVD, ahora quiero aumentarle una entrada para microfono para escuchar la musica y mi voz al mismo tiempo. si tienes algun diseño aqui te dejo mi correo manuelflores_85@hotmail.com espero hacerme entender esta vez y gracias por responder.


----------

